# Windows continually mounts and unmounts my removable drive, causing endless alerts.



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

I installed Windows 8.1 on a fresh machine today, and have already run into an annoying bug. The only software I have installed on top of default Windows is Chrome, Steam, and Sublime Text, none of which (as far as I know) ever care about removable drives.

I'll plug my phone in to charge via USB, and will get the drive mounted alert, then the drive unmounted alert, then the drive mounted alert, etc in a perpetual cycle. If I go to the My Computer display I see the two partitions on my phone constantly appearing and disappearing.

The phone is a Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 running Android 4.4, and has never had this problem before, nor has it now with other computers I've tried. 

I don't think it's a USB problem, because I've plugged an external DVD-RW drive into the same port and used it just fine. I unfortunately don't have any other flash drives or phones to test with right now.

I googled the problem but didn't find any relevant results, so I thought I'd ask if anyone has seen this bug before or knows what could potentially cause it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Is it in a usb port with the lightning bolt symbol as that is the charging port as well that will remain powered when the laptop is sleeping or indeed shut down - if you configure the port for charging from the battery

2. Although that is not the problem in this case - it is worthy of mention in view of the fact that you wish to use it for charging purposes

3. I think the issue will be as described here
Help! After installing Windows 8.1, my USB drive disappears or file transfers stop unexpectedly… - Microsoft Windows USB Core Team Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

4. In addition to that have you updated 8.1 as depending on how you installed it - an update to 8.1 addressed amongst many other issues the problem of usb devices continually entering suspend mode


----------

